# anyone hear Planet audio components?



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/PLANET-AUDIO-6-...ryZ18799QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I can use my headunit to bi-amp the front stage for more power...


anyone heard them? whata u think?

any worthwhile sound ??

its iether this or the Pioneer Rev co-ax speakers (but I don't think my headunit will have enough power  )


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

anyone ?


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

look through here some first.

http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/millionbuy/speaker.htm


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

From Zuki's listed site: http://www.millionbuy.com/piotsg1341r.html


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

^ all I found through that site was the 4 x 6 plate speakers for 15 bucks...

no reivews though...


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

nope, but there hybrid tube amps are phenomenal


----------

